# repairing clear coat on carbon frame



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

I am going to repair some nicks to my carbon frame this winter an have a few questions

1. most nicks are just scuffs and do not go all the way to the carbon... should i just try to buff these out?

2. I have one spot that is about the size of my little finger nail that is clear coat damage all the way to the carbon. it is a full carbon bike, but can I isolate this one area for the repair? What type of epoxy should I use? 

Anyone with experience please help me out!
Thanks.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I've used Plasti-Kote with success as long as the damage is limited to just the clearcoat and none of the carbon fibers are abraded.

If the fibers are actually exposed, they can "wick" moisture and the strength of the epoxy/fiber matrix can be compromised.


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks for your reply.
I assume that is sand-able? how good of a job did it do? did it make the finish look like the damage never occurred?
thanks


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Clear finger nail polish also works fine for small nicks and drys in 5 minutes. While you won't likely get that factory finish with it, I don't think any product will do that unless you clear coat the entire frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Eisentraut said:


> Clear finger nail polish also works fine for small nicks and drys in 5 minutes. While you won't likely get that factory finish with it, I don't think any product will do that unless you clear coat the entire frame.


+1..it's thicker than normal paint and it's self leveling


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

hairyviking said:


> thanks for your reply.
> I assume that is sand-able?


Yes, it's sand-able


hairyviking said:


> how good of a job did it do? did it make the finish look like the damage never occurred?


The several times I've used it, the damaged area can't be seen after the repair.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1..it's thicker than normal paint and it's self leveling


And, it's tough as nails.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Use multiple coats of nail polish, then sand it down, using increasingly fine grit sand paper, finishing with 1200 grit. Then buff out with rubbing compound then wax. Perfect results, if time consuming.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

on my colnago c 50 i have used light polishing compound then a light thin coat of clear coat car paint (mercedes makes a good one) then polish and another coat till it is flat and undectable.... mine have held up for years with no damage etc.


----------



## NolaBike (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a few nicks and scratches to repair - does anyone think there is anything wrong with lightly sanding (not through) and coating the entire tube?


----------

